# Heart Arrhythmia



## Guest (Jan 7, 2000)

I have had IBS for some years but since the spring, when it is acute, my heartbeat becomes irregular and can stay so for hours. This occurs just before voiding my bowels. Has anyone run into this? The physicians have not been helpful but a knowledgeable nurse educated me about the heart-bowel connection through the vagal nerve. Anyone have suggestions for intervention?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2000)

A while back, for several months, I experienced irregular heart rates, etc., though not necessarily in relation to bowel movements. My docs were slightly concerned, but, now, I don't have as many problems -- though my blood pressure is still prob. too high.All I know is these probs 1) can be attributed to too much stress, 2) you could be out of balance in terms of some nutrient.Low levels of taurine, an essential fatty acid derivative, can be associated with heart irregularities. Also, irregular heartbeat can be a sign of magnesium deficiency...you might want to think about that - could make some sense.Am I totally off the mark? Maybe you'll get some better answers... [This message has been edited by JanetMD (edited 01-06-2000).]


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

The only time I have had an irregular heartbeat I was diagnosed with a thyroid problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks for the response. I'm quite convinced that I'm dealing with a mechanical stimulation of the nerve by the lower part of the large bowel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi. I get a fluttery feeling and also the rapid heartbeat that is like a panic attack. The only time I have felt that my heartbeat was actually irregular is when I took Zoloft. Every few minutes, it would race, and sometimes seems to skip a beat. Now that was weird.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi,I had a panic attack a few months ago that sent me to the ER because I didn't realize it was a panick attack at the time. I went to a cardiologist to have an echocardiogram and everything was fine. I remember reading (i think it was on thiss bb that IBS can cause phantom angina and irregular heartbeats.) Talk to your PCP and see what they ahve to say.Hilary- I also take zoloft and get a fluttery feeling and what sometimes feels like a rapid heartbeat, etc. exactly what you described, since I've seen a cardiologist I just live with it but it still weirds me out and causes some concern sometimes. Did you stop taking the zoloft? Are things betterwith the weird stuff?Mickey


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2000)

ahytb, others -- there was concern when someone read this post recently that new BBers might mistake me for a doctor (because of the initials after my name) and that there could be problems. nope, I'm not one, as you probably are aware (see other post)! sorry for the confusion, though, if there was any.however, I still was trying to answer your questions in this post as best I could.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2000)

I've had atrial fibrilation (irregular heartbeat) for 10 years and do not have it around the time of bowel movement. However, there must be a connection as when I started with it, the doctor told me that when it happens, push down as if I were going to have a bm and it might stop it. It did not help but finally after 6 months, docs found med that worked (lanoxin) and very few problems since. I also have a thyroid problem and had a thyroidectomy several years back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2000)

to HillaryK - I get those reactions from meds, too. I've had to be taken off many meds because they caused my atrial fib to be very erratic. When I first found out that I had atrial fib was when I went to the doctor because I was getting a feeling in my chest like butterflies fluttering around.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2000)

My atrial fib has been bad for many years. I have seen many doctors about it and have even be advised to have the atrial area electrical system killed and a pace maker put in, but NOT ONE DOCTOR ever even asked if I had IBS or any type of bowel problems. I have no luck with the meds that control it so have to depend on blood thinners and blood pressure meds to keep my heart rate down and the chance of strokes low. I have both "flutter" and "fibrilation" (sp) so it not only has gotten up to 250 beats a minute but also is very irregular at the same time. But to get back to the main topic. I have been told by many doctors that my problem is an electrical one within the heart--not something in my lower gut! Evelou: apparently the "grunt" advice is fairly common. One of my doctors said that apparently it sometimes puts enough pressure on the heart muscle to cause it to "jerk" back into sinus rhythm. Mine also told me to "squat down" when I did this! By the way, it never worked for me!!ahyth: after saying all this--I have to say that I DO get D with the symptoms at times. I have always attributed it to my system going into "panic" mode with the irregular heart beat. I was diagnosed with "anxiety" for years before they found the real problem. And I always get D when I am upset and anxious--so I think my body thinks I'm having a anxiety attack when actually it's my heart acting up![This message has been edited by odeal (edited 01-07-2000).][This message has been edited by odeal (edited 01-07-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2000)

To Odeal - Have docs tried very low amount of lanoxin. My heart beat was very fast, flutter, etc. like you and up all night because of it for many months so I can relate. Mine is an electrical problem, too. My docs gave me heavy doses of any meds they thought would help and everything made it worse. Finally, lowered dose to just lanoxin (1.25) per day and it worked. Seems docs feel more is best but did not work for me. I do pretty good now except when I have to take meds for other things and they seem to trigger it again or my asthma kicks up. Good luck with yours. Sure hope you get some relief. I know how scary it is and really messes up your life in addition to the IBS.[This message has been edited by evelou (edited 01-08-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2000)

Evelou: My doctors tried Lanoxin, along with other things, but none of them worked. As I said, I've had this since I was about 28 and I'm 60 now and they only figured out it wasn't anxiety in the last 12 years! Trouble is, it only happens in fits and starts, might go for a couple months with nothing and then kick in again for a month or so. But it isn't constant, so I have to get to the doctor's office in the middle of an attack for them to monitor it. This is the worst kind apparently, because the blood pools in your heart when it is happening, causes clots which then are "thrown" into the brain when the heart jerks back into regular rhythm. Thats why I have to take the blood thinner (to keep the pooled blood from forming clots). Ain't life fun!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

As K9Mom says, thyroid problems can cause an irregular heartbeat. Same happened to me. But I suppose there are a number of things that could also cause this. Still, if you haven't had your thyroid checked, worth looking into.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2000)

Anxious: Actually, I do attribute the irregular heart rate getting worse to the time when I had "nodules" found on my thyroid and they gave me enough Synthroid to completely shut down the production of natural hormones. This is the treatment they use to reduce the nodules and it worked, but I'm SURE it made the heart problem much worse because this is the first doctor's office I walked into in the middle of an "attack" where my heart rate was up to close to 300 beats a minute and the first thing the doctor did was take me off the Synthroid immediately and then reduce the dosage tremendously about a month later when he resumed the treatment. I was too dumb to put the two things together until about 4 or 5 years later! (Hey--maybe I am a "dumbbell" like you said in the other thread! NO--I've always been sure of one thing in my life--I'm an intellectual genius--and no one better say differently! Just ask my family.)[This message has been edited by odeal (edited 01-08-2000).]


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

odeal - wow! 300 beats a minute - I'm not sure what "normal" is, but that sounds really bad!! And do you realize what you said here? LOL! Those here who haven't read the thread you are referring to are going to think I'm very rude - LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

Anxious: Well--you did say it, right? (I knew you were kidding!)The heart beats at around 72 normally and believe me, you never saw a bunch of people scurrying around like they were in that doctor's office! They were trying not to look worried, while they set up the EKG machine and asking me questions, but I knew that they were. Kind of funny for me at the time actually. Shows how really weird I am!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

My goodness odeal - that is quite a difference - no wonder the doctors were panicking!! And I know you knew I was kidding what I said - at least I hoped you knew - *L*!.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

Interesting postings....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Wow, my resting heart rate was only 130 beats per minute and I thought that was bad!!!Odeal, if you have EVER had a thyroid problem you still need a annual thyroid panel blood work up. None of what you have posted regarding your thyroid made sense to me as a rapid, irregular heartbeat means HYPERthyroid (too much thyroid hormone) and Synthyroid is for HYPOthyroid (too little thyroid hormone). HYPER is treated with either ATD's (anti-thyroid meds) and beta blockers to slow the heart down, or RAI - radioactive iodine ablation of the thyroid gland, or lastly a thyroidectomy to surgically remove the thyroid gland.A Endocrinologist that specializes in thyroid is the preferred doc of choice (lots of Endo's specialize in diabetes).My thyroid levels are jumping all over the place right now...swinging back and forth from hyper to hypo...we hope to find the right dose of meds to keep it constant in a "normal" zone. I'm very concerned for you Odeal...untreated HYPERthyroid leads to congestive heart failure and worse....do you think maybe you should see an Endocrinologist???I'm even thinking lawsuit if the doc prescribed Synthyroid when you were hyperthyroid!!! Let me know, okay??


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2000)

Mom--(By the way I'm 60 years old!) I went to one of the best Endocronologists in the Northern Virginia area! Because of thyroid nodules they gave me enough Synthroid to stop the production of natural hormone. In other words, the way it was explained to me--since I didn't have actual HYPER or HYPO thyroid problem, when they gave me the large amount of Synthroid it stopped my thyroid from producing ANY hormone itself since the Synthroid tricked my body and my body was running on Synthroid alone. Actually, had I realized then what I know now, I probably would have thought about sueing someone, but it only in recent years that I connected the two things. You have to remember that I had the heart problem before I went to this doctor, but it was being diagnosed as "anxiety" and therefore neither he or I was aware that what he was doing could possibly make an existing problem worse. So the persons to sue would have been the MANY doctors who had not diagnosed the heart problem in its early stages. I do have regular thyroid checkups because they have to make sure the nodules aren't come back. You see, the procedure did accomplish it's goal--it got rid of the nodules!


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I have thyroid nodules myself, so I'm not unfamiliar at all with them. I'm glad that you are satisfied with the treatment you are getting


----------



## ljohnstoniron (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello all you folks:I looked over several of these posts and did not see one mention of hemochromatosis, yet I saw many symptoms that would indicate that you folks should be checked out for having hemochromatosis. I say that before anyone is diagnosed for so called IBS, he or she should have iron overload or another name for it hemochromatosis ruled out.My name is Leslie N. Johnston, DVM, and I wrote a paper called "The Irritable Bowel Syndrome and the Iron Connection, Leslie N. Johnston, DVM" and it is posted on the internet in several places. Just type the quote in your search engine and it will come up. I am not saying that everyone who has chronic diarrheas has hemochromatosis, but many do and find themselves 'cured' after the treatment for hemochromatosis. I ask you to read this paper in that it may be of help to you. Make your comments here or my email is [email protected] I have to say that any doctor that makes a diagnosis of IBS and does not check your iron levels out first is not the proper doctor for you to be going to.Leslie


----------

